
Lumina Desktop - relaxitup
https://lumina-desktop.org/
======
morinted
From the FAQ:

 _How is it different from other desktop environments?_

> Designed to work best with TrueOS®, but specifically works very well for the
> BSD community at large. Lumina® can also be easily ported to any OS,
> including Linux distros).

> Does not require any of the commonly-used desktop implementation frameworks
> (DBUS, policykit, consolekit, systemd, HALD, etc..).

> Does not come bundled with any "end-user" applications (web browsers, email
> clients, multimedia software, office suites, etc..). The only utilities that
> Lumina brings to the table by default are the ones written specifically for
> the project and are generally for background/utilitarian functionality (the
> largest utility is the file manager).

> Simple text-based configuration file for setting system-wide defaults for
> new users. This allows distributors of the desktop to easily pre-set the
> system defaults/interface so it just works for the end user.

> Plugin-based interface design. This allows the user to make the desktop as
> light/heavy as desired (within reason) simply by choosing which plugins to
> have running on their desktop/panels.

> Designed to function as a general-purpose system interface - easily pre-
> configured to run on any type/size of device or screen.

~~~
CJefferson
I find this an list amusingly technology obsessed. I notice none of these
points mention the actual GUI or desktop, or any of it's features :)

~~~
Qwertious
Well yes, if you want to look at features then you'd look at the features
page: [https://lumina-desktop.org/features/](https://lumina-
desktop.org/features/)

It's in the same dropdown list that lists the FaQ page.

------
romanovcode
As advanced as this might be technically - visually it looks horrible. Do they
don't have designer?

~~~
brianon99
To me this is strikingly beautiful, compared to gnome and kde overkilled
interface

~~~
exadeci
Even the wallpaper is ugly and looks like some 00s renders.

------
LeoPanthera
It's good to see an OS-agnostic desktop environment that isn't tied to any
particular framework.

~~~
joombaga
Indeed, though as I understand it, Lumina still bundles a file manager. How
necessary is this? I don't have a good understanding of how e.g. Nautilus
integrates into things like the file save dialog for Chrome.

~~~
Qwertious
The alternative would be to bundle a terminal, I think - a window manager that
doesn't offer a way to _run programs_ , is a window manager that _fails as an
interface_.

~~~
gens
In X11, there is a big difference between a "window manager" and a "desktop
environment".

------
beardog
Does anyone know how this compares to configuring Openbox? (and adding things
like desktop icons, background image, conky, panel, etc)? From the perspective
of a *nix power user, of course.

I already get my level of desired configuration through Openbox (with other
programs), and retaining the benefit of idling at less than 450mb RAM usage
and not having any unwanted components.

~~~
hcal
I think lumina is based on Fluxbox, which is very similar to openbox. Lumina
isn't a currently window manager, it you wouldn't compare it dirrectly. Think
of it as openbox plus a a start-menu and system tools like a network manager.

I say it "isn't a _currently_ window manager" because the devs have said they
are looking at making their own, but I haven't heard that they have started.

------
notamy
And the website appears to be toast, at least from my end. Cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:xgh1nx...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:xgh1nxYoyOgJ:https://lumina-
desktop.org/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

~~~
Qwertious
Cache of frontpage that's not down, from ~30 seconds ago:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20170507072845/https://lumina-
de...](https://web.archive.org/web/20170507072845/https://lumina-desktop.org/)

------
sscotth
Website is down. Additional information on Github:
[https://github.com/trueos/lumina](https://github.com/trueos/lumina)

~~~
giancarlostoro
A good reason to suggest that projects also keep screenshots on their GitHub
repositories.

------
desireco42
In theory it sounds very good to me. Site is down but overall idea is very
sound. Don't give me more then I apsolutely need and let me take what I really
need.

